# Laichansatz?



## PeBo (27. Mai 2020)

Bei meinen beiden großen Koi (ca. 80cm) bemerke ich eine leichte Veränderung bei der Körperform. Im hinteren Drittel bemerke ich unten eine Verbreiterung des Bauches. Die Schuppen haben sich dadurch an der Stelle auch leicht verschoben und zeigen dabei einen etwas helleren Rand. Bei einem Koi ist es besonders auffällig, deshalb ein paar Bilder (ich hoffe nicht dass es Bauchwassersucht ist):
   
Hier die Stelle, die ich meine:
 

Übrigens treibt mein Karashi Yamabuki die beiden  öfter durch den Teich, obwohl die beiden Großen mindestens das 5-fache auf die Waage bringen, und stupst diese genau an der Stelle immer an:
 
Das ist der Übeltäter:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (27. Mai 2020)

Oh, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich meine Frage gar nicht formuliert habe.

Leider habe ich dazu nicht aussagekräftiges dazu gefunden. Ich vermute also, dass dies ein Laichansatz ist. Hat jemand da Erfahrung und kann mir sagen, ob dies wirklich so ist? Ich habe auch schon an Übergewicht oder Bauchwassersucht gedacht (hoffentlich ist es das nicht). Das Verhalten der Beiden ist jedenfalls völlig normal und auch beim Fressen sind beide vorne mit dabei (alles wie immer)!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ippo (27. Mai 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> habe auch schon an Übergewicht oder Bauchwassersucht gedacht (hoffentlich ist es das nicht).


Bild von unten wäre besser. Beim Angeln hatte ich Mal ein __ Schuppenkarpfen mit Bauchwassersucht. Allerdings im vorgeschrittenden Stadium. Dabei war  das schuppenkleid auseinander und die blanke Haut war rot.

Weiß aber nicht ob dir das hilft.

Mfg Ippo


----------



## Lion (27. Mai 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Übrigens treibt mein Karashi Yamabuki die beiden  öfter durch den Teich, obwohl die beiden Großen mindestens das 5-fache auf die Waage bringen, und stupst diese genau an der Stelle immer an:
> Anhang anzeigen 216147
> Das ist der Übeltäter:
> Anhang anzeigen 216148
> ...



hallo Peter,
dein Karashi Yamabuki ist kein Übeltäter sondern ein Lustmolch und das ganze hört sich nach ein Liebespiel an.
Hast Du ansonsten keine weiteren Koi-Mänchen im Teich ?  
gibt es bei Dir im Teich ein Laichgrass ?

VG. Léon


----------



## PeBo (27. Mai 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> Hast Du ansonsten keine weiteren Koi-Mänchen im Teich ?


Ich kenne leider das Geschlecht meiner Koi nicht. Erst durch das jetzige Treiben im Teich, glaube ich das Geschlecht zu erkennen. Anscheinend habe ich sonst keinen weiteren geschlechtsreifen männlichen Koi im Teich.


Lion schrieb:


> gibt es bei Dir im Teich ein Laichgrass ?


Nein, aber außer auf der Terrassenseite sind bei mir rundherum Pflanzen.

Léon, ist das jetzt ein Laichansatz? Hattest du das auch schon mal bei deinen Koi? Sieht das so aus? Ich habe leider keine Bilder gefunden, die ich damit vergleichen kann.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Lion (28. Mai 2020)

Peter,
dieses Verhalten erlebe ich zum Glück jedes Jahr und teilweise nehmen meine Koi's dabei
den ganzen Teich auseinander. Einige Faktoren müssen da zusammenkommen und dann
 geht das ganze über mehrere Tage.
 Evtl. hast Du Glück und darfst demnächst deine eigenen Baby-Koi-s bewundern.
Auch wirst Du bemerken, dass die Koi-s ihren eigenen Laich mögen, bezw. ganz verrückt danach sind und
das ist auch gut so, damit die Anzahl der Jungfische im Rahmen bleibt.
Hier ignorieren sie auch gerne dein Futter, darfst also dann entsprechend weniger füttern, denn der
Laich scheint für sie wie ein Festmahl zu sein.

Falls dann im Laufe des Jahres mal ein Fisch vom __ Reiher oder...... geholt wurde, so wurde das bei
mir durch die Jungfische wieder ausgeglichen. 

Habe weiterhin viel Freude an deinem Teich und beste Grüße von Léon


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> Hier ignorieren sie auch gerne dein Futter, darfst also dann entsprechend weniger füttern,


Bitte lieber dann überhaupt nicht füttern und ordentlich Wasserwechsel machen, sonst kommt es u.u. zu einem extrem Anstieg der Eiweiß- Liebenden Bakterien. Und wenn die dann plötzlich nicht mehr so viel Eiweiß im Wasser finden, finden sie immer eine kleine Verletzung am Fisch, und da gibt es wieder neues Eiweiß.


----------



## Sanny219 (26. Juli 2020)

Und? Haben Deine Damen gelaicht? Gerade beobachte ich bei einem Koi eine ähnliche Form. Jedoch ist meiner zu jung um schon Laich zu haben. 1,5 Jahre. Frage mich auch was das ist...


----------



## PeBo (26. Juli 2020)

Sanny219 schrieb:


> Und? Haben Deine Damen gelaicht?


Ich habe immer mal gedacht, jetzt geht es los — aber bis jetzt ist nichts weiter passiert. Nur mein Karashi Yamabuki treibt die beiden Damen immer mal wieder durch die Randbepflanzung, so dass auch einige Pflanzen umgekippt sind und herausgerissen wurden. 
Aber Laich oder Jungfische — Fehlanzeige. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (26. Juli 2020)

Möchte auch Koi Papa, Opa oder Uropa werden. 
Streichle die Koi mehrmals am Tag mit der "Laich Bürste" aber nichts passiert.


----------



## Sanny219 (26. Juli 2020)

Habe mir für den Übergang ein paar Babyfische bei Kleinanzeigen gekauft und ziehe die jetzt groß. Ist zwar nicht das Gleiche aber macht auch Spaß.


----------



## Sanny219 (31. Juli 2020)

Also mein neuer Koi hat gestern mit meinem Shusui geknuddelt und heute Morgen gab es Laich!!!!

Jetzt habe ich erstmal die Bürste in einen großen Bottich getan. War jetzt etwas überrascht wie schnell die neue Dame sich eingelebt hat.

freu freu freu...

aber die machen noch weiter... was mach ich denn da?


----------

